# Rigid nipple...lol



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Too green said:


> How many #10thhn conductors are allowed in a 12'' Ridgid nipple? :laughing:


check your other post where you asked the question already.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

All of them.

Please, you only need to post a question once.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Too green said:


> How many #10thhn conductors are allowed in a 12'' Ridgid nipple? :laughing:


 When is your TWELTH Birthday? :thumbdown:


----------



## Too green (May 11, 2010)

Hey grandpa its *twelfth*. Did they have schools back in your day?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Too green said:


> Hey grandpa its *twelfth*. Did they have schools back in your day?


Hey kid it's *it's*. And it's *rigid*. Shouldn't you be in school right now?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Too green said:


> How many #10thhn conductors are allowed in a 12'' Ridgid nipple? :laughing:


Rigid is conduit and Ridgid is a brand name for a tool company.


----------



## Too green (May 11, 2010)

Your right you got me Eric, but at least my studder isn't so bad it shows in my typing...


----------



## Too green (May 11, 2010)

ha ha, I like your Quote....TKB


----------



## Too green (May 11, 2010)

Anyway i have checked chapter 9 note 4 it says 60% but they still don't give me a conduit size to go off of.:001_huh:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Too green said:


> Hey grandpa its *twelfth*. Did they have schools back in your day?


 I admit to the spelling error. Sorry, Mr.TROLL!


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Too green said:


> Anyway i have checked chapter 9 note 4 it says 60% but they still don't give me a conduit size to go off of.:001_huh:


That's because that percentage would be for all sizes, all you have to do is the simple math.

Roger


----------



## Too green (May 11, 2010)

The question does not give me a size of conduit to do the. Quote" simple math ".


----------



## Too green (May 11, 2010)

Im just going to calculate every size conduit with #10 awg thhn. write it on the back. If you were a teacher how would you take that.... would you? A) think I was being a smart a$$ B) Take the response as a correct answer. C) Next time make sure the questions are more specific. or D) Take it that your student is a dumb a$$. Im choosing D.... LOL ANY OPINIONS ARE WELCOMED WITH OPEN MIND>>>>


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

open a code book and figure it out. we are here to help but not give you answers when you are too lazy to figure it out


----------



## Too green (May 11, 2010)

Hey Pervert stop sending me naked pictures... I Know its you. Besides I just want an opinion not only that i said i will do all calculations to every size pipe. just want to know how i should handle the situation. AND stop the pictures serious..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Too green said:


> Im just going to calculate every size conduit with #10 awg thhn. write it on the back. ..........



Exactly what I would do. And if the buttplug that wrote the test can't take it, well, that's his tough luck.


----------



## Too green (May 11, 2010)

thank you very much I know you guys are here to help . thats why i come to this site. if i have a question im not looking for answers i really want to know how to do this stuff. because i have 7300 hours will be testing soon. and no time for jerkoffs like electricalperson. anyway my teacher is a really cool guy who knows his stuff. hes not a but plug... but i appreciate the support 480. LOL


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Too green said:


> How many #10thhn conductors are allowed in a 12'' Ridgid nipple? :laughing:


Depends on how cold it is.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Too green said:


> How many #10thhn conductors are allowed in a 12'' Ridgid nipple? :laughing:


I have not ever run 12 inch conduit. It must be a really big job.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I have not ever run 12 inch conduit. It must be a really big job.


and not to code standards either. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

true story

we're way out in the puckerbrush doing a service upgrade, and stuck for a few offset nipples

so we cruise on out to the local hardware store @ lunch, and the overzaelous apprentice bellies up to the counter across from a very buxom young lady

guess what he asks her.......

~CS~


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> true story
> 
> we're way out in the puckerbrush doing a service upgrade, and stuck for a few offset nipples
> 
> ...





HER PHONE NUMBER? HER ASTROLOGICAL SIGN? :jester: :no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

too many snickers about the mispoken lad for _that_ oldtimer....

~CS~


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 20, 2011)

Per code a nipple is a piece of conduit 24 inches or less. Conduit fill does not apply to 'nipples'. Ill get you a reference in a few


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 20, 2011)

Chapter 9 note 4. 60% fill but no adjustment factors needed.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

TheDudeAbides said:


> Per code a nipple is a piece of conduit 24 inches or less. Conduit fill does not apply to 'nipples'. Ill get you a reference in a few


 
You are probably thinking about Chapter 9 "Notes to Tables", and nipples do have a fill limit, 



> (4) Where conduit or tubing nipples having a maximum length not to exceed 600 mm (24 in.) are installed between boxes, cabinets, and similar enclosures, the nipples shall be permitted to be filled to 60 percent of their total cross-sectional area, and 310.15(B)(2)(a) adjustment factors need not apply to this condition.


----------

